# Creation of the Month - March - GFX Comp



## Killz

Welcome to 'Creation of the Month', a new GFX competition that I am hoping to run every month. It will run in a very similar format to Kry's SOTM and will have a different set Artwork topic each month.

I might Even run a 'Creation of the Year' at the end of each year featuring the winning creation from each month with additional cred prizes... we'll see how it goes 


Signups will be for 1 week, and then an additional week for creations. As with SOTM i would like at least 6 entries and i may leave signups open for a little longer, if we are short.
​
*RULES - March*

*Theme:* Cartoons from your youth
*Artwork Style:* Sig (MAX 450X250 - 250X450 (verticle sigs allowed)

*Due Date:* Tuesday PM 7th March.

Please PM the entries to me, rather than posting them in this thread. Thanks.


*Prizes*

First place: 500,000 + COTM userbar (made after the winner has been decided)
Second place: 250,000
Third place: 150,000

(prize pot has been doubled thanks to our friendly Welsh Mod: KryOnicle  )
(and doubled again from limba)
(and another 100k added by M.C)


*Registration*
*1. KryOnicle* 2nd
*2. M.C* WINNER
*3. D.P. *
*4. Limba*
5.CutterKick 2nd
*6.Intermission*


----------



## K R Y

Love it, was going to try and get a comp sorted soon but this is perfect. Love the banner you made for it as well. Your illustration skills are legit. Nice one Killstarz  Sign me up!

I'll double the credit prizes if that's cool? I can send you 175,000 so first place is 200k, second 100k and 3rd 50k.

Also, was talking to M.C last night and he asked me to sign him up right away for the comp I was going to run, so I think it's safe to sign him up here also.


----------



## Killz

awesome, thanks Kry.

I just thought it would be good to have a comp to fill in the gaps between the GFX GP and SOTM.

I'll sign you both up. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P.

You know I'm down!


----------



## Killz

Awesome D.P. consider youreslf signed up!!


----------



## limba

Put me down also! :thumbsup:
And you can triple the prize pool.
A donation coming your way! :thumb02:


----------



## Killz

Nice one Limba!!

added you.


----------



## K R Y

You entering Killstarz?  I think you shooooould.


----------



## Killz

I'll see how the entries go. Feel a bit wierd about entering my own comp, especially as it's the first one ive done.


we'll see though


----------



## CutterKick

Guess what? I'm in


----------



## Intermission

I am in and I can donate credits if needed.


----------



## Killz

Intermission said:


> I am in and I can donate credits if needed.


Cutter and Inter added.

Inter, i think we are ok on the credit front (there is quite a substantial prize pot now) but you are more than welcome to add to it if you feel the need... 


We have 7 Entrants (including myself) so im gonna give it til friday evening (uk time) for any additional members signing up and set a provisional date of next tuesday the 8th for all entries to be submitted.


----------



## M.C

Pfft, you know I'm down.

Good idea Killstarz, the more comps, the better.


----------



## Killz

good stuff M.C.

Thanks for the Creds for the prize fund as well


----------



## CutterKick

Killstar, don't expect wonders ... I've got a tight schedule for a while.


----------



## Intermission

I have an interesting idea for this one but than again I always think my entry is good and end up getting 0 votes lol.


----------



## Killz

Sometimes i think ive got an entry that is a sure fire winner, then the voting goes up and there are always 2-3 entries that i think are as good as or better than mine.

the last SOTM i thought i had that in the bag for sure, and then i saw all the other entries and i wept


----------



## Killz

ok guys, 1 day left to sign up then we'll get this show on the road


----------



## M.C

Woohoo, going to be a fun comp.

This is how I feel about it:


----------



## Killz

OK dudes, the signup window is now closed.


can i have all entries PM'd to me by Tuesday night. Thankyou now.


----------



## CutterKick

M.C said:


> Woohoo, going to be a fun comp.
> 
> This is how I feel about it:


I've learned from the best.


----------



## K R Y

Mine will be in late today/early tomorrow.

I did a Power Rangers one, then realised it was cartoons not tv shows from childhood. OOPS


----------



## Killz

no worries, the deadline isnt til tomorrow night/wednesday morning anyway


----------



## Toxic

Intermission said:


> I have an interesting idea for this one but than again I always think my entry is good and end up getting 0 votes lol.


I hate that, used to happen to me a lot. I really like the idea of not having users names up in the poll. A lot of times I used to feel like people put in better pieces than mine and yet I would still win which I felt was more people sucking up than actually thinking mine was better. For awhile it really turned me off GFX competitions as I remember the shoe being on the other foot and I remember resenting it.


----------



## D.P.

KryOnicle said:


> Mine will be in late today/early tomorrow.
> 
> I did a Power Rangers one, then realised it was cartoons not tv shows from childhood. OOPS


Well I assumed cartoons from your youth was like cartoon shows that you watched as a kid no?

Otherwise I'm confused lol.


----------



## K R Y

D.P. said:


> Well I assumed cartoons from your youth was like cartoon shows that you watched as a kid no?
> 
> Otherwise I'm confused lol.


Haha yes. Power rangers wasn't a cartoon though. It was 20 something year olds playing teenages that can morph into the awesome power rangers. It was so awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I need to get back into it. I haven't messed with PS in awhile.


----------



## D.P.

KryOnicle said:


> Haha yes. Power rangers wasn't a cartoon though. It was 20 something year olds playing teenages that can morph into the awesome power rangers. It was so awesome.


Hahaha, I see.


----------



## Rauno

I wish i was as cool as you guy's and knew how to make some magic with PS.


----------



## K R Y

Rauno said:


> I wish i was as cool as you guy's and knew how to make some magic with PS.


Get PS and learn!


----------



## Rauno

KryOnicle said:


> Get PS and learn!


I've actually thought about trying to learn some stuff earlier but always forgot and the other times i'm lazy. I'm going to start soon.


----------



## Killz

get on it Rau, it's a lot easier than you think


----------



## K R Y

Rauno said:


> I've actually thought about trying to learn some stuff earlier but always forgot and the other times i'm lazy. I'm going to start soon.


Shoot me a PM when you do man, be more than happy to give you a hand getting started.


----------



## limba

Will send my later on tonight!

I had 3 tries so far...


----------



## K R Y

Got mine in earlier.

edit - the quote that was here may of given away which entry was mine. Whoopsie. It was only there for 5 seconds though.


----------



## Killz

think we're good...dont think anyone saw it.


nobody will know that you are doing: 










...ooops


----------



## limba

Just sent my pick. This was the hardest competition yet, or maybe the strangest...
It was fun...i'm curious on what the others guys come up with 



Rauno said:


> I wish i was as cool as you guy's and knew how to make some magic with PS.





Rauno said:


> I've actually thought about trying to learn some stuff earlier but always forgot and the other times i'm lazy. I'm going to start soon.


You can do it man!
Look at me!

Last august i didn't know anything about making sigs. I had minimal experience with Photoshop, i was just resizing pictures, cropping them, making funny pics for me or my friends and other stuff like that.

I am still a novice, but i made big progresses.

The best part about Photoshop is: *you don't have to follow any rules* - you just have to work with the pics untill you like the end result! That's all.

I'll throw in some very useful links for you, that will help you get started. 
Some are for Photoshop in general and other are just for sigs:
General:
Photoshop tutorials
Photoshop basics and effects

For sigs:
Signature tutorials
Sig tutorials
Signature turorials

_PS: maybe others will enjoy the tutorials also _


----------



## Toxic

I am gonna do a quick one up right now.


----------



## Killz

still waiting on a few entries (D.P, cutterKick) so gonna move the deadline til tomorrow night...that means everyone has an extra day to get your sigs in, as well as make any further tweaks etc 

(it also means Toxic has a little bit more time to do his since he just joined the race  )


----------



## Toxic

eh, I doubt I will get one done, cartoons are harder to work with than expected and I can't get anything I am pleased with.


----------



## D.P.

You'll have mine later tonight or in the morning.

EDIT: Actually I'm done. I made like three and wasn't satisfied. This was a tough one.


----------



## K R Y

Yeah it was. First thought was 'awesome idea'. Then I saw the stocks and thought 'oh poop' haha. Was fun though.


----------



## Killz

Toxic said:


> eh, I doubt I will get one done, cartoons are harder to work with than expected and I can't get anything I am pleased with.


OK buddy, no worries. just waiting on cutterkick now 



KryOnicle said:


> Yeah it was. First thought was 'awesome idea'. Then I saw the stocks and thought 'oh poop' haha. Was fun though.


Yeah, a lot of people have said they found it harder than first expected. I promise next months will be slightly easier


----------



## M.C

Yeah it was a tough one.

Very difficult to find a stock and even I am not happy with my entry.


----------



## Killz

It never crossed my mind that Childhood Cartoons would have such a small amount of decent stock renders to use. DOH!


----------



## K R Y

Haha! It didn't with me either, until I hit enter on google and wanted to cry.

Very hard finding one with any depth at all, and if you did chances are it was grainy as hell.

Still, that aside I loved the theme  Rediscovered some old shows I watched as a kid as a reulst and got a nice dose of nostalgia.


----------



## CutterKick

Sorry, mine's late. I'm very ill at the moment. Killstarz, I sent it to you.


----------



## Killz

no worries dude, thats totally fine. get well soon buddy 


voting... HERE


----------

